# " اِسْهَرُوا. اثْبُتُوا فِي الإِيمَانِ . كُونُوا رِجَالاً. تَقَوَّوْا "



## khalafmakary (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*" اِسْهَرُوا. اثْبُتُوا فِي الإِيمَانِ . كُونُوا رِجَالاً. تَقَوَّوْا "
*_*حين وصل الشعب الى برية فاران على مشارف ارض كنعان الارض التي وعدهم الله بها ارسل موسى اثني عشر رجلا ً يتجسسسوا الارض وينظروا ما هي ومن يسكنها وجال الرجال داخل الارض اربعين يوما ً يفحصون الارض ويتعرفون على اهلها . كان الوقت وقت باكورات العنب فحملوا في عودتهم زرجونة أي غصن بعنقود واحد من العنب . عنقود كبير ثقيل حمله رجلان بينهما وحملوا ايضا ً رمانا ً وتينا ً وعادوا الى موسى . وقالوا حقا ً ان الارض تفيض لبنا ً وعسلا ً وهذا ثمرها وفير كثير ليس له مثيل لكن الشعب الساكن فيها قوي جبابرة عمالقة أقوياء طوال القامة اشداء بنوعناق وخافت الجماعة وفزعت وصرخت ورفعت صوتها وبكى الشعب لتلك الاخبار . بدأوا يتذمرون ويقولون : ليتنا متنا في أرض مصر أو متنا في القفر والبرية وافقدهم الخوف وعيهم حتى فكروا بالرجوع الى مصر تحت قيادة رئيس آخر غير موسى وتصدى يشوع وكالب الذين كانا ضمن الرجال الاثني عشر الذين دخلوا الارض . تصديا للعشرة الباقين وقالوا : الارض التي دخلناها جيدة جدا ً جدا ً وعلينا ان نصعد ونمتلكها لأننا قادرون عليها واعترض العشرة على قولهم ، قالوا لا نقدر ان نصعد ، تلك الارض ارض تاكل سكانها ، قد رأينا هناك الجبابرة بني عناق فكنا في اعيننا كالجراد وهكذا كنا في أعينهم وغضب الرب على العشرة وعلى الشعب الخائف المتذمر ضد الرب وضرب الرب الجبناء العشرة بالوباء وماتوا امام الشعب وامام الرب أما يشوع وكالب الذين لم يخافا ولم يشكا في قدرة الرب وقوته فعاشا .( سفر العدد 13 ، 14*_ ) .
_*
عندما تنظر الى نفسك وترى نفسك في حجم الجرادة ، هكذا يراك الناس . إذا استصغرت نفسك استصغرك الناس ، إذا استضعفت نفسك استضعفوك أما اذا وجدت نفسك قويا ً قادرا ً رأوك كذلك أيضا ً قويا ً قادرا ً . لا تطلبوا الحياة السهلة المريحة ، صلوا لتكونوا اقوياء . لا تطلبوا مسؤوليات تتناسب وقدراتكم المحدودة الصغيرة بل اطلبوا مقدرة تتناسب ومسؤولياتكم العظيمة الكبيرة . لا تبحث عن السهل . السهل مطلب الصغار ، الضعاف ، الجراد . ابحث عن الصعب . الصعب مطلب الكبار الأقوياء ، الابطال الاشداء . حين تواجه مسؤولية صعبة وعملا ً كبيرا ً عليك اتمامه وانجازه . لا تخف لا تستصغر قدراتك . لا تصرخ وتبكي وتولول وتتذمر . ارفع رأسك واصلب عودك وشمّر عن ساعدك وتقدم وأنجز العمل ، عند ذاك لا يبدو انجاز العمل وتحمل المسؤولية معجزة ، انت نفسك تكون المعجزة . الله لم يهيء لنا حياة مفروشة بالورود والازهار . الارض ليست ازهارا ً . *_يقول لنا بولس الرسول : " اِسْهَرُوا. اثْبُتُوا فِي الإِيمَانِ . كُونُوا رِجَالاً. تَقَوَّوْا " ( 1 كورنثوس 16 : 13 ) .
.​


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع جميل جداا
شكراااااا*​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

احقا اجدت التعبير عندما يتصغير الانسان نفسه يتصغرة الاخرين لتكن ثقتنا بانفسنا والالهنا هى منبع سيرتنا بالحياة شكرا لروعه الموضوع ومعناه القيم جداسلمت يداك ​


----------

